# 2613xx - Software Engineering Professionals - 189/190 - waiting invites 2017



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi All,

Initiating this thread for all 2613xx aspirants waiting for 189/190 invites in 2017.

Please budge here and share your timelines.

Considering the trend from last night's Invitation round, it seems it would be very helpful for all to join this thread and share their Points.


To start with: My points breakdown as follows:

261313 with 65 points

EOI DOE - 7th June 2017

Expecting Invite in Sep/Oct 2017. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks!!!!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

To share few more updates abt our code - 2613xx:

As per the latest updates, people with 70 points (EOI DOE - 26th April 2017) got invited. So, there was a bit of a backlog that got wiped but, people with 70 are still waiting in the queue.


Few important links:

- MyImmitracker - Keep checking this tracker. This would give you at least a rough idea about the queue.

- Pro-Rata invitation trend - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


This will surely help all to track their invite status.


PS: Pro-Rata tracker hasn't been updated with the yesterday's invitation round. It will be updated soon.


----------



## JayS89 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Jay*

Hi Guru,

Thank god I found this thread.

My EOI breakdown is like this:

261313 with 70 points

EOI submission date 25-Jun-2017

Still haven't got invited, and cant access the spreadsheets link you have posted.

Can you suggest when can I expect my PR invitation ?

Thanks.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

JayS89 said:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> Thank god I found this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay,

No worries mate, we are all here to help each other.

I believe you should get invited in the first round of August 2017 (if not in the next round i.e. second round of July 2017).

Chances are there for your invitation in July itself but, considering the uncertainty over the ceilings etc. might just push your case by 1 round or so.

That sheet is opening perfectly for me. Will see if other also can't access it, if yes then I will re-try with the link for the sheet.


Anyway, Good Luck mate.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

subscribed. My details are in the signature.


----------



## coolgauravmonster (Jul 12, 2017)

*when i can accept invite*

My EOI breakdown is like this:

261313 with 70 points

EOI submission date 23-May-2017

Still haven't got invited.

Can you suggest when can I expect my PR invitation ?


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey guys,

Coming from Belgium.

I am a 65 pointer submitted on the 08th of April 2017.

Waiting for the 70 pointers to be cleared. SHould be around august. Let's see


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

mstennie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Coming from Belgium.
> 
> ...


Good Luck mate.

Yes, should get it in the August round.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

Subscribing this thread. My Details are in signature. Waited for 4 months, now only have to wait for 4 weeks hopefully.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Initiating this thread for all 2613xx aspirants waiting for 189/190 invites in 2017.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for creating this thread.


----------



## coolgauravmonster (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,


My EOI breakdown is like this:

261313 with 70 points

EOI submission date 23-May-2017

Still haven't got invited

Can you suggest when can I expect my PR invitation ?

Thanks.
Gaurav


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

coolgauravmonster said:


> My EOI breakdown is like this:
> 
> 261313 with 70 points
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think, you should get it in the next round i.e. on the 26th of July. 

Good Luck mate!!!!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

kriadhra said:


> Thank you so much for creating this thread.


Cheers mate!!!!

Yes, we are all here to help each other.

Good Luck with your application. As you said, you should get it in the next couple of rounds.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

I guess 65 pointers will start getting invites in 2nd round of August.

Below are my details in the signature.


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

12th July draw happened?


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

gil367 said:


> 12th July draw happened?


Yes, it did.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

gil367 said:


> 12th July draw happened?


Yeah bro, i go to know that it happend at 12:00 a.m 12 July Aus time, which means 7:30 P.M india 11th July.


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

ok . But I have not seen anything on their website for this. 
what was the cutoff for 2613** code


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

I saw an update from a guy on Immitracker (261312) , he posted his EOI on 21-11-2016 claiming 70 points.
Which means 70 pointers were pending from December !! .


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

The worst and depressing part is upcoming Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) is again - 1000, so it's difficult to get rid of previous back logs.


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

1000 is way too less.. 
wht are chances with 65..


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I saw an update from a guy on Immitracker (261312) , he posted his EOI on 21-11-2016 claiming 70 points.
> Which means 70 pointers were pending from December !! .



not from dec.. but from april I guess.


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yup 70s were invited.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Yup, Up to 26th April with 70 pointers were invited.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Vinopaal said:


> Yup, Up to 26th April with 70 pointers were invited.


But as per Immi Tracker updates its up to 26-11-2016.


----------



## kriadhra (Jun 12, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I saw an update from a guy on Immitracker (261312) , he posted his EOI on 21-11-2016 claiming 70 points.
> Which means 70 pointers were pending from December !! .


Later he said his first created date was in December and then he updated his EOI for 70 points. Till March 1st round 65 pointers got their invite


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

kriadhra said:


> Later he said his first created date was in December and then he updated his EOI for 70 points. Till March 1st round 65 pointers got their invite


ah ok .. thanks for clarification.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, 
Thanks for creating this thread. The sheet you shared, it doesn't have any updates with July 2017 invites. Also where can I find round results for July 2017? 

I have 65 points for visa 189, submitted EOI on 1st June 2017. What are my chances? Any estimated timeline?


----------



## dollaragar (Jan 5, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Initiating this thread for all 2613xx aspirants waiting for 189/190 invites in 2017.
> 
> ...



Thanks for creating this thread.
I submitted my EOI on 1st March with 60 + 5 State sponshorship = 65 points (261313)
Any chance of getting invite for 190 Visa in near future?

Thanks.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Subscribed, thanks for creating this thread. 65 pointer with jun-9 date. Hoping to get it in October.


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for creating this thread! 

My details are as follows:

Points: 65
EOI submission date: 14 March '17
Job code: 261313 
Visa Type: 189


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

farahnisar said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for creating this thread. The sheet you shared, it doesn't have any updates with July 2017 invites. Also where can I find round results for July 2017?
> 
> I have 65 points for visa 189, submitted EOI on 1st June 2017. What are my chances? Any estimated timeline?


You are welcome.

Yes, the sheet has not got the latest updates yet because the details haven't been published.

I believe you should get your invite in Sep/Oct. Good Luck.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello Guys...
Good to see this thread. I have a doubt, some where in forum I saw that if we select both 189 and 190 in single EOI, it will be considered only by preferred States but not for 189. Is this correct ?


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

dollaragar said:


> Thanks for creating this thread.
> I submitted my EOI on 1st March with 60 + 5 State sponshorship = 65 points (261313)
> Any chance of getting invite for 190 Visa in near future?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Invites for 190 are issued randomly. These are not covered in the regular invitation rounds for 189 hence, can't really predict the invite timeline, however, considering your waiting time (since March) - you may get it in few weeks time.

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

hulisan08 said:


> Subscribed, thanks for creating this thread. 65 pointer with jun-9 date. Hoping to get it in October.


You are welcome mate.

Good Luck, yup should get in Oct or may be Sep (if things move faster).


----------



## dollaragar (Jan 5, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Invites for 190 are issued randomly. These are not covered in the regular invitation rounds for 189 hence, can't really predict the invite timeline, however, considering your waiting time (since March) - you may get it in few weeks time.
> 
> Good Luck !!!!


Thanks for taking to reply. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> Hello Guys...
> Good to see this thread. I have a doubt, some where in forum I saw that if we select both 189 and 190 in single EOI, it will be considered only by preferred States but not for 189. Is this correct ?



Thats not true. It will be considered for 189 as well.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Occupation Ceilings and Results of last round (12th July) are expected to be out soon. Ideally, as expected it should have been out by now (19th July) but, getting delayed.

Next invitation round due on 26th July 2017.

2613 folks, converge here and share your timelines.


Thanks.


----------



## Mu_Habi (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Great to see you
My EOI breakdown is below
Code group 2613
EOI submitted 14/03/2017
Points 65
As I remember last invitation issued for 65 points on 8/3/2017.
Now points gone up..When should I expect to receive invitation..?
I am bit worrying now,because my visa is expiring on 9/9/2017..
Any suggestions will be appreciated.
Many Thanks..!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> Hello Guys...
> Good to see this thread. I have a doubt, some where in forum I saw that if we select both 189 and 190 in single EOI, it will be considered only by preferred States but not for 189. Is this correct ?


It is nothing but a misconception. What you put into EOI is not a concern unless it affects the ability of SkillSelect or state to select you.

Meaning if you have enough points in 189, you will be selected irrespective of whether you selected 190, 186, 489 or so on.

If you applied to a state (lets says Tasmania) and states nominates you, it doesn't care if the EOI says Any State or Tasmania or 189 , 186 or 489 is selected. Hope that clears things up.

Your ability to get invited matters not what you put in the EOI (unless you ask Tas to nominate you but your 190 is only set to Vic- then I don't know if you still get nominated).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mu_Habi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Great to see you
> My EOI breakdown is below
> Code group 2613
> ...


Tne chances of you getting an invite with 65 points by 9th September is very low 

Let the results for the August rounds be published and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

261312 Developer Programmer with 65 points. Have EOI's for 190 for both NSW Victoria and a 189.
EOI submitted 04/04/2017. Hoping to get 189 invite August/September. I turn 45 in December so I need an invite before then.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

I wish the backlog for pointers >= 70 to be cleared in today's round . Good luck to all of us.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dudley13 said:


> 261312 Developer Programmer with 65 points. Have EOI's for 190 for both NSW Victoria and a 189.
> EOI submitted 04/04/2017. Hoping to get 189 invite August/September. I turn 45 in December so I need an invite before then.


I think you would get the 189 invite well before December 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## anoopr777 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi,
Even i have applied for 190 NSW with 65(60+5) points, this month, Any chances ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopr777 said:


> Hi,
> Even i have applied for 190 NSW with 65(60+5) points, this month, Any chances ?


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

But historically, NSW is biased towards applicants with high English scores

Cheers


----------



## balawaaves (Jan 1, 2017)

Code - ANZSCO 261312(B.Tech in Computer Science With 10+ years of Experience)
10-June-2017: PTE-A (65+ in All Sections) - 10 Points
20-June-2017: ACS Application Date
30-June-2017: ACS assessment Positive with 2 Years deduction + 15 Points for Education + 15 Points for Experience + 25 points for Age + 5 for Partner skills
08-July-2017: ACS Positive assessment for Partner - 261314, PTE-A (60+ all sections - B.Tech in Electronics & Communication)
11-July-2017: EOI DOE(70 Points) - 189 Visa


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Any invitations for 2613* ?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Mu_Habi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Great to see you
> My EOI breakdown is below
> Code group 2613
> ...


I am pretty sure that you will receive the invitation in August. You will be one of the first with 65 point who will receive it.

I don't understand why many people say that there is a huge backlog from the last year. Please note that many people also lost points, eg. age or their ACS or EOI expired.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

As per myimmitracker updates, cutoff date for 70 pointers is 22nd June.


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

*189/190 invites in 2017 with 65 points*

I have 65 points EOD 25 July 2017 for Developer Programmer , when can I expect EOI.

Thanks in advance,
Adithya

65 points looking for Developer Programmer
EOD 25 July 2017
70 points for Vic Sate sponsorship EOD 29 July 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> I have 65 points EOD 25 July 2017 for Developer Programmer , when can I expect EOI.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Adithya
> ...


You can expect an invite under 189 in Jan/Feb 2018
State sponsorship cannot be predicted 

Cheers


----------

